# Hathcock Sniper ,Rec. today



## Butch48 (Jan 13, 2013)

It arrived today from Bill Hayes,and it is a Beauty and very comfortable in hand,won,t be able to shoot it till Sat. ,but aleast i have it in my hands. Thanks Bill!!

Also Rec, order from Tex ,a latex sheet,a couple of pre-made bands an a couple of pouches.Thanks Tex..


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I really like mine.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

It's a great design.. who could possibly wait till Saturday?


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Have fun! I've yet to get one of Bill's slingshots, but I've made a HDPE frame using one of his designs from the shared templates section - that shoots great.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Happy shooting!!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

A top catapult and a very good design good bye you will love it


----------

